# Car accident, it's totaled



## Omar B (Nov 21, 2009)

So last night while heading home from my uncle's house my sister and my 2 month old niece were hit by a drunk driver.  My precious Lexus LS 10 is completely totaled, but we are pretty ok aside from some bumps and bruises.

The deal is, my uncles and I were watching the _Boise State_ football game while my sister and her 2 month old came along for the ride and to hang out with the family.  After the game I let my sister drive because I had a few beers and we were going to swing by my mother's work to pick her up.

Heading east there was a 4 way intersection we had the green .  A driver in a black Honda Civic coming from the north, broke the light while speeding trying to turn left to head east.  He impacted the car on the front drivers side hitting us off the road.

Luckily it was a Lexus.  The front is completely torn off, but the cabin is just fine, all the airbags deployed.  Also, cops were in the Mcdonalds parking lot across the street and were there before I could even get my doors open.  The cops and people on the scene were truly shocked we walked out fine.  So I guess I'm gonna stick with Lexus.  

Spent the night in the ER, I pretty much hurt all over.  The cops could not arrest the guy because though he admits to drinking and they could smell alcohol on him, he was not over the legal limit.

So aside from a headache, chest pain and a tweaked left knee (to match my right reconstructed one) I've lost my damn car!


----------



## Steve (Nov 21, 2009)

That sucks, Omar, but I'm glad everyone's okay.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Nov 21, 2009)

**** the car, Im just glad youre all doing OK.


----------



## Omar B (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I know I know, but I'm still pissed.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 21, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Thanks guys. I know I know, but I'm still pissed.


 
Yeah well, count it as a positive thing that you guys are ok... and let the insurance companies sort the rest out.  It really could have been worse, man.


----------



## Stac3y (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your car, Omar, but glad y'all are okay.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 21, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> **** the car, I&#8217;m just glad you&#8217;re all doing OK.


Agreed your 2 month old niece is far more precious and valuable than that Lexus LS 10... including your sister and uncles and YOU homeboy!... :uhyeah: what would MT be without you eh? 

Good to know that Lexus has built a sturdy car... could've been far worse.

oooh yeah... morbid curiosity... got pics? :lol:


----------



## Omar B (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, I took some pix.  I'm not sure of the quality of them since it was dark out.  I'll see about getting them out of the camera later.

Edit.  Just copied 3 pictures out of my camera.  I don't have a Flicker account of any of that crap so if you wanna see 'em, drop me a PM and I'll email them.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm very glad that everyone is OK.  So sorry to hear about the accident and the car and everything.  I hope you feel back to normal soon.


----------



## Flea (Nov 21, 2009)

Shame they couldn't arrest the boob ... the American legal system is weird sometimes.  All the same, your family's safety is most important.  Take care, and nurture yourself as needed.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad you and yours are okay, Omar.  

It is a sadness that your car is wrecked but a happiness that it gave of itself to keep it's occupants alive.

As to the legal situation, over-the-limit- or not, the guy ran a red light and caused an accident.  Surely that is going have consequences beyond insurance?


----------



## Drac (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad you are OK...Did the LEO cite the guy for causing the accident..Reckless OP???


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 21, 2009)

Very glad to hear that you and your family are ok.  Cars are replaceable....people not so much.

People,
Erik


----------



## Omar B (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks a lot dudes.  I'm, sueing but it will take a while since my lawyer cuz is in texans.  We'll all be getting body on frame pickups, don't ask, just take it'.  Love you all, I've got no karate till Monday.


----------



## Omar B (Nov 21, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I'm very glad that everyone is OK.  So sorry to hear about the accident and the car and everything.  I hope you feel back to normal soon.



Extra special thanks to Bill.  He's the awesome there ever was.


----------



## Carol (Nov 22, 2009)

Bill's like cool and stuff.  :lol:

Very sorry to hear that you lost your "baby".   Car problems are such a damn hassle.   Glad you and family are OK.   

Now I'm starting to think of a playlist for breaking in your _next _Lexus.


----------



## Omar B (Nov 22, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Glad you and yours are okay, Omar.
> 
> It is a sadness that your car is wrecked but a happiness that it gave of itself to keep it's occupants alive.
> 
> As to the legal situation, over-the-limit- or not, the guy ran a red light and caused an accident.  Surely that is going have consequences beyond insurance?



Hey Brother, he was just under the limit so I can't fight him because we have all been there because I guess.  What pisses me off is because I'm a NY guy who's anti-car and I bought and 60 thousand dollar car that got wrecked.

I got a luxury car because I knew it could take the **** and now it's gone.  Does anyone understand the beauty of a Lexus?  

Does anyone understand me?  You buy a Lexus to take the **** on full force.

So, who knows what can take it on full force?  What's body on frame that can take it?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 22, 2009)

Omar,

I am sorry to hear about the accident and I am glad that all walked away.

Check out http://www.safercar.gov/ it is nto always intuitive, but it does information from the federal tests. You might be able to find some information there. But I was not able to find anything with ease. 

http://www.iihs.org/ratings/default.aspx

Is another site you might want to check for safety.

You do have to becareful as cars that have not been tested show nothing for feedback and may "look" or be perceived better that a newer vehcile that has side impact airbags that performed average. 



And yes I like Body on Frame the sturdy design is something that allows for the cage design to work well.

The uni-body design is the cage itself and works and does create some mass reduction with this design which is why most small / compact vehicles have this type of design.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 22, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Yeah, I took some pix.  I'm not sure of the quality of them since it was dark out.  I'll see about getting them out of the camera later.
> 
> Edit.  Just copied 3 pictures out of my camera.  I don't have a Flicker account of any of that crap so if you wanna see 'em, drop me a PM and I'll email them.


Don't post 'em.  At least not until you're sure that the insurance companies have finished their thing and you're not going to end up in court.  The camera's a one-eyed idiot, and if you take 'em at the wrong angle or position, you can create a false impression.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 22, 2009)

That really sucks. I am sooooo glad no one was seriously hurt. I'm surprised the guy didn't get arrested. I was under the impression that an arrest could be made even if you're under the *legal limit*. Maybe it's a state by state thing? I dunno much about it. In any case, hopefully you will be behind the wheel of a new Lexus very soon. And once again, it is very good news that no one was seriously injured, though I suspect you will be quite sore for a while.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 22, 2009)

State law varies.  In Virginia, I can make a DUI arrest for 4 reasons: 1. Probable cause that you are impaired by either alcohol or drugs, based on behavior/physical tests; 2. Blood alcohol greater than .08% by volume (or .08 g/210 L breath); 3. certain _per se_ drug levels in your blood (yes, typically it's an arrest for evidence of intoxication by drugs, with the levels being an issue at court); 4. any combination of the previous.

I can't address what happened in Omar's case, since I wasn't there.  I presume that the nature of the accident coupled with a BAC below the legal limit didn't suggest impaired driving.


----------



## Omar B (Nov 22, 2009)

I have to go get it off the lot tomorrow.  It's going back to the dealership.

Gladly the guy has the same insurance company as I do (the one with the lizard) so I won't have to fight some other company for my money.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 22, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> Don't post 'em.  At least not until you're sure that the insurance companies have finished their thing and you're not going to end up in court.  The camera's a one-eyed idiot, and if you take 'em at the wrong angle or position, you can create a false impression.



Agreed. Omar, when it is safe to post them, send them to me -- I have a supporting member's acct, so I can upload them here and you can link to them. Hopefully, no one will mind.

Like everyone else said, you and your family are ok. The car can be replaced. It's a PITA, but it's better than having anyone seriously hurt.


----------



## Omar B (Nov 22, 2009)

I'll get some daytime pictures of it tomorrow, i have to go get some stuff out of the trunk.

Thanksgiving and my birthday this week and my car's destroyed!


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 22, 2009)

You're alive.  You're celebrating a birthday.  You've got lots to be thankful for.

Forgive me if I'm not sympathetic about your car; I do understand it was important to you, but I've got friends investigating a crash that left 4 kids orphans, and a kid who crashed into a tree and got himself killed last week in my jurisdiction.  Meanwhile, I'm putting a crap load of hours investigating several cases where people's cars got stolen or stuff stolen out of them because they didn't bother to lock the car or left the keys in it.


----------



## Drac (Nov 22, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> You're alive. You're celebrating a birthday. You've got lots to be thankful for.


 
What he said...



jks9199 said:


> Forgive me if I'm not sympathetic about your car; I do understand it was important to you, but I've got friends investigating a crash that left 4 kids orphans, and a kid who crashed into a tree and got himself killed last week in my jurisdiction. Meanwhile, I'm putting a crap load of hours investigating several cases where people's cars got stolen or stuff stolen out of them because they didn't bother to lock the car or left the keys in it.


 
One of the few things I dont miss...


----------



## Omar B (Nov 24, 2009)

Got my rental today, it's a Dodge Avenger from Enterprise.  I have to say, what a garbage car.  Not only does it drive like crap, but the build quality is even below Korean standard.  It's all plastic and cloth on the inside, it rattles and shakes as you drive, and the engine sounds like it's having a hard time even at 30 mph!

Not only that, but I cant' practice karate because my knee, chest and upper back as still pretty tweaked.  I don't feel like myself, I've not done my morning or nighttime calisthenics in days.


----------



## David43515 (Nov 24, 2009)

I`m glad to hear nobody was seriously hurt. Take a few days off your regular routine, maybe avoid even stretching because most of your aches and pains  are probably from being pulled and stretched as the car was tossed around. Just take some anti-inflamitories and relax for the week.

Oh yeah, Happy Birthday. Mine was the 24th, when`s yours?


----------



## Omar B (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh, my b-day is the 29th, this Sunday.  Same b-day as my dad.

I go back to my GP tomorrow to have the results of my medical exam from Monday.

And happy birthday to you too!  Same as my aunt.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 24, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Oh, my b-day is the 29th, this Sunday.  Same b-day as my dad.



Happy birthday in advance.


----------

